# Consulta sobre cargador de bateria



## Donpilin (Jun 16, 2010)

Soy nuevo en el foro y desde ya agradezco enormemente la ayuda que me puedan brindar.
Tengo un cargador de bateria de auto (a transformador), de 6-12V. y 20 Amper, se quemo el diodo, se lo cambie por uno de uso en alternadores similar al que tenia ( probe tres) y ahora la tension de salida llega a solo entre 5,8 a 8,1 V., segun el punto de regulacion de los 6 que tiene. La tension de salida directa del transformador, en alterna y sin el diodo va desde 12,8 a 15,6 Volt. tambien segun el punto de regulacion.
Me podrian explicar que sucede y como solucionarlo??. Lo necesito urgente. Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

¿Tiene un solo díodo o un puente de 4?

Ojo que los díodos de alternador de auto, hay de dos tipos , Cátodo a la cazoleta o Anodo a la cazoleta.

¿Los compraste nuevos o desarmaste un alternador tirado por ahí?

Saludos !


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola Dosmetros, gracias por interesarte. Usa un solo diodo (no puente) y los 3 que probe son nuevos y similares a los que ya use en un par de ocasiones anteriores. La cazoleta viene marcado el negativo y de este diodo es donde sale el polo positivo para la bateria. Esta todo OK de acuerdo a lo que estaba, lo que no entiendo es porque el trafo tira la tension correcta en alterna y despues de pasar por el diodo se me cae a los valores que comente anteriormente que son casi la mitad. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2010)

¿Lo mediste con una lámpara conectada como carga?

Saludos?


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 16, 2010)

No medi la tension con una lampara como carga, pero fue obvio que tenia menor tension porque prendia a la mitad de la intensidad.


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola, puedes probar la tensión de pico agregando un condensador en paralelo a la salida y sin carga, comenta cuantos voltios mide, saludos


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola! Jose, No entiendo para que probar con el condensador, si todo andaba bien hasta cambiar el diodo, es mas, probe otro diodo que lo usaba hace tiempo en este cargador pero tenia un disipador muy chico (por eso lo cambie esa vez) y ahora tambien arroja los mismos valores que los nuevos.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 17, 2010)

¿Conoces las características de esos supuestos diodos? ¿Qué referencia tienen?

Saca y publica el esquema de conexionado. Unas fotos tampoco vendrían mal.

Saludos.


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola, te decía que pruebes con un condensador por la sencilla razón que se trata de un sistema rectificador de media onda, y su valor eficaz en esta configuración es bastante baja.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

en electronica hay que ir en orden y no pasar nada por alto:

aca tenemso un bicho que es un trafo y un diodo .
y el que pregunta dice que se quemo el diodo.
basta de vueltas con el diodo:

1 -- medi con el tester en CA que te sale de el trafo y despues hablamos


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 17, 2010)

Exactamente Fernandob... solo es un trafo y un diodo... Como dije en la pregunta, la tension de salida del trafo en CA es entre 12,8 y 15,6V (segun el punto de regulacion, de los seis que tiene en la entrada del trafo) cuando pongo el diodo la salida rectificada de media onda, solo alcanza a llegar entre 5,8 a 8,1 V. (tambien respecto a los seis puntos de regulacion). Los diodos que prove son similares al que tenia, tambien probe con otro que use hace tiempo y funcionaba correctamente y ahora hace lo mismo que los nuevos. 
Puede ser que sea cosa de mala suerte y los tres diodos pobados tengan algun defecto???
Puede ser que el diodo haga de una gran resistencia como para bajar tanto la tension???

Gracias a todos por tratar de ayudarme!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Puede ser que lo pruebes cargando una batería? 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

hola, hace asi;
y contanos :

pone un diodo comun , un 1N 400x puede ser un diodo de 1 amper o uno de 3 amper , fijate que encontras. (si queres luego proba con esos diodos que tenes) .
ahora bien , como el tester esta para medir CC o CA senoidal (con ambas tetas) es que te piden poner un capacitor .

fijate si encontra sun capacitor por ahi cualquiera, de 220uF o de 1000uF.

trafo....diodo ...capacitor.....y una carga chica, una lamparita de 5w o una resistencia de 120 ohms o 470 ohms.

y medi en CA que te da el trafo y luego de el lado de la carga en CC que te da .
asi podremos ver donde se pierde la tension .




ah...otra prueba sencilla:
con una lamparita de auto y el diodo puesto, el que tenes , el que estas usando que es grande hace asi:
pone la lamparita a la salida de el trafo , deberia prender al maximo ya que el trafo te da 12 a 14 vca (aprovecha y pone tambien en paralelo el tester en CA para ver realmetne que tension tenes) .
luego pone la lamparita pero despues de el diodo te deberia encender la mitad .


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola!!! 
Por ahora, realice la prueba sencilla, con una lampara de 5 W como carga y arrojo los siguientes valores:

Tension en CA sin carga 14,02V.

Tension en CA con carga 14,02V.

Tension despues del diodo sin carga 5,13 V.

Tension despues del diodo con carga 5,92V.

Efectivamente la lampara prende al maximo en CA y a la mitad despues del diodo.

Por ahora pude hacer esto , luego pruebo con el otro diodo y el capacitor.

Saludos a todos y gracias!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola, por lo que veo, nunca mediste la tensión en vacío de tu cargador nuevo, recien lo haces ahora despues de la reparación, te comento que, si tienes 15.6v C.A. de salida del trafo, al rectificarla si mides inmediatamente despues del diodo en el caso de rectificador de media onda es normal que la tensión no alcance mas de 6v.C.C. pulsante y si le conectas un condensador a la salida siempre midiendo en vacío, la tensión puede alcanzar los 22v.C.C. al conectar la batería va a caer a aprox. 12v. C.C.y conforme vaya cargando la batería la tensión va a ir subiendo lentamente hasta que despues de varias horas al  ir completando la carga, dependiendo del estado de la batería el voltaje puede llegar a 15v. C.C. e inclusive superarlo hasta cerca de 16v. C.C., se dice que la batería está  totalmente cargada cuando despues de media hora el voltaje ya no aumenta y al contrario puede darse el caso que baje lijeramente unos decimos de voltio, puedes verificar el estado de la densidad del acido, Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

Eso anda bién . . .  probalo sobre una batería !

Saludos !


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola!!...Jose ... Es verdad, no lo medi antes de la reparacion, estaba convencido que la tension del cargador tenia que superar los 13V., como asi tambien tal vez el recuerdo equivocado de que una lampara prendia a su maxima intesidad y ahora veia que lo hacia a la mitad... pense que andaba todo mal justo ahora que lo necesitaba para hacer unas pruebas mas finas de un de generador de hidrogeno que construi.

Pregunto....Lo del capacitor es solo para probar el correcto funcionamiento?, pero supongo que no para dejarlo puesto ya que no lo tenia.... No???

En concreto, como dice Dosmetros, y me explicas vos tan claramente, esto anda bien asi y lo puedo usar sin problemas ????

Desde ya, si es asi, le agradezco a todos los que se molestaron en desasnarme y si hay algo mas que puedan indicarme tambien se lo agradecere....

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

En parte las pruebas con el capacitor eran para confirmar la cosa y para que hagas tu propio aprendizaje .

Yo a mi cargador le puse un puente de 4 Díodos y un capacitor electrolítico grandecito . . . y me quedó una fuente de p**a madre .

Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 17, 2010)

El capacitor no es necesario que lo dejes conectado, es solo para prueba, te comento que usar 4 diodos en configuración puente mejora el aprovechamiento de la potencia del sistema, pero no es recomendable en el caso de cargadores de batería, ya que al ser la corriente mas pura (continua)si bien es cierto carga mas rapido, alcanza ligeramente menos voltaje final de carga, lo cual se interpreta como que deja sin disolver residuos o particulas de cristales de sulfato de plomo con la consiguiente menor vida útil de la batería, la configuración media onda al ser mas pulsante hace el efecto de un golpeteo o martilleo sobre los cristales de sulfato haciendo mas eficiente su disolución retornando cada elemento a su lugar, es decir el plomo queda en su lugar y el azufre se disuelve, retornando al electrolito, de esa manera se logra mas vida útil de la batería, espero haber aclarado los conceptos, y si queda algo por aclarar sería conveniente que compañeros conocedores del tema nos ilustren. Saludos


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 18, 2010)

Hola muchachos!!.... Gracias por toda la colaboracion....

Considerando que aparentemente esta todo bien, segun me confirman y el unico error es producto de mi ignorancia, voy a probar verificar en cuanto pueda la tension que arroja con el capacitor y tambien directamente cargando la bateria. 

Pregunto, el capacitor tiene que ser electrolitico o comun??

Dosmetros: no uso un puente y capacitor porque no lo uso como fuente, normalmente lo uso para alimentar una resistencia de nicron, con lo cual no necesitaria ni siquiera el diodo, pero tambien lo uso eventualmente como cargador de bateria, que es la imperiosa necesidad de este momento. 
Por el uso tan exigido que le doy habitualmente, queme varias veces el diodo, ahora le hice un disipador mas grande con dos diodos el paralelo y le agregue un ventilador... con lo que terminaria con el problema del quemado del diodo.

Si surge alguna otra cosa, los estare molestando nuevamente....espero que no.... 

El proximo tema, en el que seguramente precisare ayuda sera de un PWM para 20-30 amper regulable y con una cierta frecuencia variable.... para el generador de hidrogeno... . alguno de ustedes tiene conocimiento este tema??

Muchas,muchas gracias a todos por las buenisimas y rapidas repuestas!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2010)

José Rivero dijo:


> El capacitor no es necesario que lo dejes conectado, es solo para prueba, te comento que usar 4 diodos en configuración puente mejora el aprovechamiento de la potencia del sistema, pero no es recomendable en el caso de cargadores de batería, ya que al ser la corriente mas pura (continua)si bien es cierto carga mas rapido, alcanza ligeramente menos voltaje final de carga, lo cual se interpreta como que deja sin disolver residuos o particulas de cristales de sulfato de plomo con la consiguiente menor vida útil de la batería, la configuración media onda al ser mas pulsante hace el efecto de un golpeteo o martilleo sobre los cristales de sulfato haciendo mas eficiente su disolución retornando cada elemento a su lugar, es decir el plomo queda en su lugar y el azufre se disuelve, retornando al electrolito, de esa manera se logra mas vida útil de la batería, espero haber aclarado los conceptos, y si queda algo por aclarar sería conveniente que compañeros conocedores del tema nos ilustren. Saludos


 

*José Rivero* voy a ser más explicito , no es muy bueno cargar con Dc , ya que la corriente pulsante "sacude" mejor el sulfato. Es buena tu intervención , así es válida mi aclaración 

Lo que hice fué *agregarle* un puente de 4 díodos y el capacitor con una salida *aparte.*

Gracias 

Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero (Jun 18, 2010)

El capacitor, para efectos de prueba puedes poner cualquiera que tengas a la mano, siempre y cuando supere los 25v. comenta los resultados.Saludos


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola!!!... Con el compromiso de responder los resultados les comento...

Probe con el capacitor y efectivamente la tension se elevo hasta los 18,9 V. y cargando la bateria 
va desde los 13,1 a los 14,3 V. segun el punto de regulacion del cargador y considerando que la bateria no estaba descargada.
Evidentemente funcionaba todo correctamente y el unico error era culpa de mi ignorancia.

Quiero agradecerles enormemente la ayuda recibida y felicitarlos por compartir su sabiduria.

Muchas Gracias!!!!


----------

